# RE: PAXIL



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

I KEEP READING THAT PAXIL DOSE'NT WORK THE SECOND OR THIRD TIME AROUND, IS THIS TRUE? IT WORKED FOR ME THE SECOND TIME AFTER I HAD MY SON, AND NOW I'VE BEEN OFF OF IT FOR 4 WEEKS AND NOW BACK ON IT FOR 7 DAYS NOW AND AM SCARED IT MIGHT NOT WORK. HOW TRUE IS THIS?KELLY


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm in the process of coming off my Paxil. I'm really really sleepy all the time. Did Paxil do that to you when you were coming off of it?


----------



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

yes, it made me kind of sleepy, but make sure you get off of it very slowly, cause 4 weeks after being off of it i could not function anymore. i kind of had to stop it quickly because of being pregnant.kellyy


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

My doc had me cut from 20mg to 10mg for 1 week, then 10mg every other day for 10 days. I'll be glad when its over. I feel like ####.


----------

